# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Moving to the Netherlands

## American123

Hello,
As you may have noticed by my "internet name" I am indeed an American. You might notice a few posts conducted by myself with the template Moving to ________. Bottom line, I want to get out of the conservativeness of the US, move to a new area, and see what life is like in other parts of the world. Europe really interests me because it seems like such a liberal place where people have life figured out alot better than us Americans. At this time, I am 17 years old, and will be finished with High School in a year. I have done much research and I am beginning to become unmotivated, and discouraged by the fact that my desire to get out of the United States might not be met. Unfortunately the US isn't an easy country to leave. Basically what I want to know, is there any way I could leave the US and begin working in a European country? I have taken 1 year of Spanish, 2 college semesters of French, and 4 years of German. I obviously have some language ability, but I don't consider myself fluent. What is the best path of action that I can take in order for my dream to come true?
Regards
American 123

----------


## Reinaert

Well, don't move to The Netherlands. The majority of the population is conservative too, and rather stupid and ignorant on the subject of politics. It's a lie that the Dutch are liberal and tolerant. 

If you want a better life.. Move to Canada.

Europe has far too many rules. No democracy at all.
You may vote, but after the elections, politicians give it a twist in a direction the people didn't ask for.

----------


## Canek

As a non-white person I would avoid moving to Geert Wilders' homecountry at all cost.

----------


## American123

so, if I was looking for a chilled and more relaxe area, other than Canada (which believe me I think is a great place) what else would be cool? I've heard south america, and scandanavia are very nice places to live... any insight?

----------


## Reinaert

Wilders is a fool. Not typical for The Netherlands.
Well, and Wilders dyed his hair white, originally he has black hair.
No wonder, because he has Indonesian ancestors.

So, in The Netherlands you find this "colonials" like in most other countries that had colonies.
People that worked for the "white" Dutchmen, and did the dirty jobs for them.
Those "middle class" people found out that the soil was too hot under their feet when the "whites" left.

The real problem with them is they have an ultra conservative opinion. 
More "red, white and blue" than the Dutch themselves.

Don't forget that The Netherlands had a revolutionary period around 1800 (French).
In that period liberty, equality and brotherhood became more common than the old authoritarian system.

The colonies remained "old style". 
But "The Dutch" had very little to do with the people in the colonies.
A normal Dutch citizen wasn't even allowed to move into the colonies!

But reading what some write on this forum, it must be difficult to make a difference between history and today.  :Rolleyes: 

I can explain some behavior like Wilders does from knowing the past, 
but it is ridiculous to pin an entire nation down to one idiot.

Like in any country, there is always about 10% stupid and ignorant enough to support an anti democratic lunatic.
Look at Le Pen in France. Also a post colonial dwarf.

BTW.. In Scandinavia non whites need their fists once and a while too.
Former Eastern European countries are even worse than that!

----------


## Radek

If you want relaxed life, not so much rules, kinda decent level of life, not so overcrowded and ultra expensive place I would root for Argentina(particularly the south), Uruguay or Brazil, (specially rio), in that order. Spain used to be good , but seems to be facing too many unemployement levels lately. if you want something mroe similar to the US but then where things (healthcare , education and nearly everything else, work good) then I would pick up Canada , and you dont have the bigots that you find in southern US. Greetings.

----------


## Canek

latin america is the ultimate paradise on earth. we have the better quality of life in the world, and the best places.

a famous song say it all: "cuando dios hizo el eden penso en america" (when god made the eden he was thinking in america) ;)

----------


## Carlitos

> latin america is the ultimate paradise on earth. we have the better quality of life in the world, and the best places.
> 
> a famous song say it all: "cuando dios hizo el eden penso en america" (when god made the eden he was thinking in america) ;)


What horror!. Are you serious or create your own lies?

----------


## barbarian

lots of friend of mine moved to england (london), and they said that they made the best choice.

----------


## Canek

> What horror!. Are you serious or create your own lies?


What lies? There are hundred of thounsand of young spaniards moving to Latam for a better future... you can ask they if I'm saying the truth or creating lies.

----------


## Gavroche

> latin america is the ultimate paradise on earth. we have the better quality of life in the world, and the best places


Can you argue please?

----------


## Reinaert

Well, in my neighborhood live Dutch people that grew up in Brazil. Their father owns a farm there. But they don't take their own (blond) children with them when they visit their father (grandfather).
Why? A big chance they get kidnapped for ransom.

The ultimate paradise on earth? 
Don't make me laugh!

----------


## Canek

europeans are very influenced by their biased media... the media always portray latin american as dangerous region... europeans are paranoic.

latam is not more dangerous than europe (terrorism, criminal gangs, etc.)... typical arrogant european.

we are not inferior to europe.

----------


## Reinaert

> europeans are very influenced by their biased media... the media always portray latin american as dangerous region... europeans are paranoic.
> 
> latam is not more dangerous than europe (terrorism, criminal gangs, etc.)... typical arrogant european.
> 
> we are not inferior to europe.


Well, the people I was talking about lived there. That's why they know what is happening there.
Nobody is talking about inferiority, but you can't deny a high crime rate in some Latin American areas!
Stop telling us Latam is paradise.

----------


## Canek

you have that opinion because the biased european media... always talking about criminality... europe don't have the history and landscapes of america, it's beutiful and nice people and its food. you can life and work in america, in europe you can only work... not life.

forget your preconceived ideas... we have a better life in latam, but europeans are too biased and arrogant to realize this.

----------


## Carlitos

Latin America became an absurd copy of the faulty movement of Europeans to achieve development. Those who did not take into account the idea of ​​perfection and filled his mouth saying that it would reach a sustainable growth and development. There are also other causes such as inequality of trade and wealth, which, as cowards do not know how to change.


To illustrate in figures, the poverty of Latin America as a whole, I rely on the article by Enrique Comellas: "Guatemala tops the list of nations with more people under the poverty line, with 79.9% of its population in this condition. We are Bolivia, 70.5%, Honduras, with 70% Brazil, 65%, Nicaragua, with 61%, and El Salvador, with 54%, according to the Inter-American Statistical Conference (CIE) and the Organization of American States (OAS). In this list, Argentina is a favorable second-bottom with just 19.6 percent. "

----------


## MyJuliet

THANK YOU
i think i should thank you very much for you can waste lot of time to write this post .....

----------

